# No Contact agreement



## fredmila

Somebody told me that there is information and even standard documents for a No-Contact agreement between two people in an affair but I cannot find them now. Can somebody tell me where they are in the site?


----------



## Acoa

here is the sample I've seen...

No Contact Letter 

The basics are to own up to the affair as a mistake. Focus on the pain caused to the betrayed spouse and family and end all contact.


----------

